

8hrs Hacking A Clojure 3d Game Compressed Into 1min - swannodette
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHARNkMi5Lg

======
namank
Cool! What's the link to the tutorial?

~~~
jasonjackson
I open sourced the code here: <https://github.com/jasonjckn/snake3d>

I don't have a tutorial for Snake3D, but there's quite a bit out there for
Clojure + OpenGL:

1) <https://github.com/ztellman/penumbra/wiki/Applications>

2) <https://github.com/swannodette/clj-nehe>

